# ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟΣ, ΡΑΔΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ, ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΟΣ



## Dimme

Παιδιά γειά σας.  Ένας

Συγνώμη (πως διορθώνεται); Ένας Φιλόλογος σήμερα μου είπε ότι τα παραπάνω ονόματα είναι σωστό να τονίζονται στη παραλήγουσα.  Εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα έπρεπε να τονιστούν στη λήγουσα δηλ. "Κύριε Χειρουργέ", "Ραδιουργέ", "Κακουργέ", τι λέτε;


----------



## anthodocheio

Γεια!

Εγώ πάντα στην παραλήγουσα τα έχω ακούσει.. Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος..

(Για να το διορθώσεις κάνεις edit στο πρώτο και μετά delete στο δεύτερο.)

Τα λέμε!


----------



## ireney

Καλά τα λέει! Χειρόεργος --> Χειρουργος με περισπωμένη --> Χειρούργος.
Μετά βάζουμε μπρος τους κανόνες τονισμού τις Νεάς ελληνικής και έχουμε ο χειρούργος, του κακούργου, τον ραδιούργο :d


----------



## jaxlarus

Γεια σου κι εσένα, Dimme 

Ούτε κι εγώ είμαι φιλόλογος [με τη στενή έννοια του όρου], για να εξηγούμαστε.

Όμως, τα τρία αυτά που έγραψες τονίζονται ως εξής:
*χειρουργός *(Τεγόπουλος - Φυτράκης) / *χειρούργος *(Αναστασιάδης - Συμεωνίδης)
*ραδιούργος*
*κακούργος*

Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των εις *-ουργος* (με β' συνθετικό το *έργον*) τονίζονται όντως στη λήγουσα. Στην παραλήγουσα οι Αναστασιάδης - Συμεωνίδης δίνουν το *χειρούργος *και τα παράγωγά του (πχ *νευροχειρούργος*, *καρδιοχειρούργος*...), τα δύο που ανέφερες ήδη συν το *πανούργος*, τα *καλ*(*λ*)*ούργος *και *θαυματούργος*.

Το δε ΜΕΛ (ΤΦ) ούτε καν περιέχει το *καλ*(*λ*)*ούργος*, που σημαίνει *καλλιεργητής *(< *καλλουργώ*), ενώ εγώ προσωπικά *θαυματούργος *δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Σημειωτέον, ούτε στο Γούγλη υπάρχει κανένας *καλ*(*λ*)*ούργος*.

*Προσωπικό συμπέρασμα:* 
Όλα τα εις -*ουργος *τονίζονται στη λήγουσα, πλην των τριών...δόλιων τύπων (*κακούργος*, *πανούργος*, *ραδιούργος*). 
Ο *χειρούργος *μάλλον προέκυψε στην καθομιλουμένη και καθιερώθηκε, αν και αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογούμε, το σωστό είναι *χειρουργός*. Και αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εγώ.

*Σημείωση*: Τα παραδείγματά που δίνεις είναι όλα στην *κλητική *κι αυτό είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σας!

Το λεξικό μου (ελληνικών-αγγλικών, Oxford) δίνει «*ραδιούργος*» και «*κακούργος*» στην παραλήγουσα, αλλά «*χειρουργός*» στη λήγουσα.

Το λεξικό αυτό έχει και τα δύο για το «ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟΣ», και λέει ετυμολογικά: "λόγ. αντδ. < ιταλ. chirurgo ([kirú-]) -ς < υστλατ. chirurgus < ελνστ. χειρουργός (μετακ. τόνου κατά το λατ. τονισμό)·" και "λόγ. < ελνστ. _χειρουργός·_".  Δηλαδή (νομίζω), η σημερινή λέξη έχει πάρει περισσότερο από ένα δρόμο από την προέλευσή της.

Να κοιτάξτε και εδώ.  Το «chirurgeon» είναι μάλλον αρχαίος και πεπαλαιωμένος όρος στα αγγλικά.


----------



## mroma

χειρουργός ή χειρούργος;
Το σωστό είναι το οξύτονο χειρουργός (λ. αρχαία), αφού όλα τα σύνθετα σε –ουργός τονίζονται στη λήγουσα: δημιουργός, οπλουργός, ξυλουργός, μηχανουργός, πυροτεχνουργός, υπουργός, σιδηρουργός, μουσουργός, δραματουργός, θαυματουργός, λειτουργός, υφαντουργός, αυτουργός, στιχουργός κ.ά. Σε –ούργος (παροξύτονα) σχηματίστηκαν μόνο τα (κακόσημα) κακούργος και πανούργος και, κατ’αυτά, το νεότ. ραδιούργος. Άρα χειρουργός, και όχι χειρούργος. Ας σημειωθεί ότι η λ. χειρουργός, προτού φτάσει να σημαίνει <<τον γιατρό που επεμβαίνει χειρουργικώς>> (από τον 1ο αι. μ.Χ.), σήμαινε <<τον εργαζόμενο με τα χέρια, χειρωνακτικά>>, τον τεχνίτη και τον καλλιτέχνη.
<<Λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας>>, Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη


----------



## jaxlarus

Πολύ καλή η παραπομπή σου, Κεβ! 

Μάθαμε και πώς προέκυψε η μετάθεση του τόνου στην παραλήγουσα: Ήταν γιατί όταν τον πήραν πίσω οι Έλληνες, είχε ήδη πάθει αυτή την αλλαγή στα λατινικά: *chīrū**rgus*.



Kevman said:


> Το «chirurgeon» είναι μάλλον αρχαίος και πεπαλαιωμένος όρος στα αγγλικά.



Και το σύγχρονο *surgeon *πάλι απ' το ελληνικό *χειρουργός *- μέσω αρκετών παρακάμψεων επίσης - προήλθε. 
Έπαθε...μάλα πολλά αυτή η λέξη τελικά 

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ, όπου πρώτα στη λίστα φιγουράρουν τα *surgeon *και *chirurgeon*. Ειδικά για το δεύτερο, έχει ένα πολύ πετυχημένο σχόλιο στο τέλος!  
Ίσως ο συντάκτης να πιστεύει ακόμη στον Ασκληπιό, ποιος ξέρει;!

 jax


----------



## ireney

Αχεμ! Ναι, την εξήγηση του πώς πήγαμε στη λογική του όεργος --. ούργος αντί του -ουργός την παρέλειψα η κακούργα. ΔΕΝ μιλάμε για αρχαία ελληνικά εδώ (άλλωστε καμία από αυτές δεν μας ήρθε άμεσα από τους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους συμπεριλαμβανομένου του "χειρούργος" παρά τα όσα λέει ο καθηγητής). Τώρα καλή η εξήγηση για το χειρούργος μέσω της γείτονος χώρας αλλά το κακούργος δεν το βλέπω να ακολούθησε την ίδια πορεία. Εγώ λέω ότι πήγε από κακόεργος σε κακούργος όπως και προείπα. Όχι ότι θα το κόψω το κεφάλι μου βέβαια γιατί θα κοντύνω και δεν το θέλω.


----------



## Dimme

Σας ευχαριστώ τόσο για το χρόνο σας.  Εκείνο που κατάλαβα είναι ότι στη Νέα Ελληνική μερικές λέξεις "διαμορφώθηκαν" στην καθομιλουμένη.  Το σωστό είναι "Χειρουργός" κ.λ.π. μα οι παρατηρήσεις σας ήσαν διαφωτιστικές. Ίσως να ήρθε αντιδάνειο ή να "καθιερώθηκαν" στην παραλήγουσα ενώ οι άλλες στη λήγουσα! Παιχνίδια της γλώσσας...Τη γλώσσα τη μιλούν άνθρωποι. Οι άνθρωποι τη διαμορφώνουν...


----------



## mroma

Βρήκα και κάτι άλλο στο "λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας" του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη:

Τα σύνθετα με β' συνθετικό το -εργός από το έργο ήδη στην αρχαία σχηματίστηκαν σε -ουργός, με συναίρεση τού συνδετικού φωνήεντος -ο και του -ε(ργός) σε            -ου(ργός).
Κατ' άλλη άποψη, το β΄συνθετικό ήταν -οργός από το έρδω <<ενεργώ, πράττω>>, οπότε -ο + οργός > -ουργός. Στην πραγματικότητα φαίνεται, όπως δείχνουν τα αρχαία αγαθοεργός (Ηρόδοτος) και γεωργός (< γη-οργός <γã-Fοργός) ή το μυκ. τοξοFοργός, ότι και οι δύο πηγές (-εργός και –οργός) χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τον σχηματισμό των συνθέτων αυτών. Όπως είναι βέβαιο ότι τονίστηκαν όλα στη λήγουσα, με εξαίρεση τα (αρχαία ήδη) κακούργος και πανούργος (ίσως το κακούργος, που ήταν αρχικά κακοεργός, να μεταπλάστηκε αναλογικά προς το πανούργος, με το οποίο συνέπιπτε σημασιολογικά). Γι’ αυτό και το χειρουργός (αρχαία ήδη λ.) και όχι το χειρούργος είναι το σωστό.


----------

